# Happy Birthday Cooking Goddess!



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2021)

Have a great day! Stay out of the heat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2021)

Have a wonderful birthday, CG! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 27, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you have a great day, and a great year ahead - stay safe!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 27, 2021)

Happy birthday CG!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 27, 2021)

Happy Birthday CG!!!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2021)

Have a wonderful day CG.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 27, 2021)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind birthday wishes! We hid in the air conditioning, except for when Himself went out to grill the pork chops.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Dear CG....


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 28, 2021)

Of course I'm late but, Happy Birthday CG.

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2021)

Kayelle and Ross, thanks for your birthday wishes. Might be late, Ross, but no less appreciated.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 28, 2021)

Happy Birthday!!! 

(A day late and a dollar short, of course.)

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2021)

Not really late, casey, since I have declared this to be "CG's Birthday Week"! Getting resistance from my other half, though.


----------

